# humminbird piranha max 10



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

hey fellars has anyone got a max 10 sounder and what do they think of them i seen them in a big w brochure for a $149 and im thinking of getting one.

cheers mik


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc34MoQAAElfgAASYJeAEC3hFgo/7/+gMAGbbWtUGpk0mNFPJkE0mgAaM0gaqfgTSmNINGgAAABpkKPU1J6htE8oMmgAwghmoDgZ1BSBw87CCCQb3Efv3iJPp8cUKn+5SFojEohPPqakpgtrnLrQKRKIqE7YoiOtZh2nGgzbpZKbb11DIZ/Z4kHz5yTKD1626QHKbMamwgpmQmXETzwgYjQ8qiYQHQQtuScEHGy1Tx9cqDm+5czQ74fZX7Ex4dAoF8KofelkOxGzhnkZw3cMCmXiFj1JO02pZsOmmct1gKSrDG+BlE/z5rayF5AXPfcAjkKokArKAgQH4o0aEFam80RFT3nhjCPI/nYD9sgpGEBxdo58Y7WkrWs+7cNt4eDZ087L2ChgYRcHn1tIs1USrbsdrbXW+53xykpxrYEQIiIqG+8fAggRRvho10kXYbHMYVGRAVVXRxDAjcQME57IjWWzuVyshcSbrpbObA4Sk0CKuc4Vht/TCYZgFLy5h1puNvs1h58ML2xf/i7kinChIZvwZQg=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Advantages:
> * Great for depth, and structure - very easy to use, and simple to setup and install.
> * Cheap!


Mik I regard these entry level sounders as great [any brand], structure being the main requirement in my mind, and at the price no stress if something happens to it after the warranty period.

As a fisherman it is up to us to learn about fish habitat, tide effect, moon, seasonal migrations, all are the very essence of angling and its enjoyment.

The landbased angler on the beach or rocks learns his craft without devices showing fish in colours etc and has a great time.

To remove the challenge means I'm better served at the fishmonger as the skills are only to open a wallet


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I wanted to get a better sounder but opted for a Max 10, in years to come I will get a better one but its awesome for what I need... Seeing fish on it is a bonus but its nice to know how deep and warm the water is so if i fall in I know how comfy the dunking will be.

Seriously, great first sounder and apart from my GPS is my fave bit of equiptment on the yak, many of us own one but there are some other alternatives on the market... It really is up to you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Mik,
I don't have the max10 but i got the other cheap one the eagle for $169 and the features are realatively the same. I don't have a problem with mine works great and i use the fish symbols setting instead of the archs and that works good too. I'd get it you only want the cheap one anyway for that one day your not concentrating and flip it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Mik
Essentially all finders do the same job, and that is to show you bottom structure and possibly fish. Some finders do it better than others and give you more information, but really it all comes down to money and how many features do you really need. I believe that if you are fishing freshwater any finder will do the job really well. If you are fishing on the ocean, then you probably need to up the ante a bit and get yourself a finder that has a dual sensor and if you have the money, colour. Saltwater will tend to dissipate the signals more and there seems to be more crap in the ocean, so the more info you have on the screen, the better.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Cheers for that fellars all i realy want to no is the depth and structure so it sounds like it will suit me just fine. not to fussy about fish id

do they work good in about 25mtrs of water

do use fellars silicone the transducer in the yak and if so does the temp work

cheers mik


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb1io80AADDfgAASUOvaEgAiECo/7/+gMADtIGphU3qjRmk0GmTQ09Q2gIY00GgBk0BkaaGJowaCaIDTKMmjQAANETAOWoxhKUcSg+7dH80AxjBGGy1BQ2sl4nqRZ1vUIaIj4i1ScgaNEn3cWp1cT9mMIae3JhyOwy2CGx25pnWWPTXuoSOmakTDf1Y1uoMWyFl2SZCN5usGuXpHPXNNGWmlD2o8iqWZ3NZRAzc6kiKDwvHloyidJHkiiu6yqQO+iQxalwyL6oQZsLFrUYmSCcRfG6Dqw7CsSGgOmldEX31DpmwuMRGKzOhpj6nTK3CIFShYSS0PJ7whFmyCw5wL8FCCJvpcSmNtty/xdyRThQkL1io80A==


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks red looks like im off to big w tomorrow to get one 

cheers mik


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishing mik said:


> do they work good in about 25mtrs of water
> 
> do use fellars silicone the transducer in the yak and if so does the temp work


Mik I'm using eagle 168 which is in similar class and have read 50m+ with good signal through hull.

Temp no good from in hull mount it reads the inside hull temp, its as easy to poke a thermometer through a scupper if needed


----------

